# My cockapoo doesn't look like cockapoo



## Toffee

I got a 7 months cockapoo from a breeder, but when I look at him, he don't even look like cockapoo and he's shed alot... I was just wonder did every cockapoo shed alot or is just shed when they are small?? Can someone please help me!!! I groom him every night but still he did shed!!! I can send his picture to you when u reply my thread!!!
Thanks


----------



## Jesarie

My cockapoo does not shed at all, and I mean at all. I can literally pull his hair from his body and nothing will fall out. From my understanding, this breed does not shed. Did you get any papers saying that your dog is a Cockapoo? And, do you have pictures?


----------



## kendal

what generation is your cockapoo. from what i know in a f2 2nd generation litter cockapoo x cockapoo. you will get atleast one puppsy that can not be sold as the clasic coxkapoo. 

the cockapoo is not 100% non shedding eemembee you are crossing a shedding breed with a non shedding breed. 

i find little hairs from my girls bit not the same you would find from other brees. 
would love to see photos. 

have you contacted the breeder about your conserns. did you see older pups from the breeder.


----------



## merry

Dexter sheds a bit. Not a lot but he does leave some hairs on my black shirts. He is 1st generation. One parent cocker and one poodle. He is NOT non-shed.


----------



## Marlene

I would check into this if I were you...Bailey is 2nd generation and does not shed at all. Even when I brush him (daily) very little hairs are on the brush. You should contact your breeder and find out more about the parents of your puppy. Good Luck!!


----------



## Toffee

His mom is a cocker spaniel and his dad is standard poodle.
And the breeder said he's F2!


----------



## kendal

Toffee said:


> His mom is a cocker spaniel and his dad is standard poodle.
> And the breeder said he's F2!


a standertd poodle shouldnt have been mated with a cocker the sice difference is to big and could have caused problems. 

F2 is when its a cockapoo crossed with a cockapoo so that is rwong too. it may be this breeder has lied to you. had they bred before, how did you hear about the litter.


----------



## Toffee

I bought my puppy in kijiji, I went to see the puppies, they are all look the same as cockpoo, but i don't know why only mine was different then other! I will post his picture at my profile so everyone can see him!!!


----------



## Marlene

I looked at your profile picture and he does look different. Go to my profile and see the picture of Bailey. Sounds to me like some one isn't telling you the truth about your puppy.


----------



## Toffee

But on his birth certificate is said cockapoo!! Is there any way that I can go to my vet and check to see if his is cockapoo or not??cuz I want to find out what breed is my puppy so I can get to know!!! But some of his personality did like poodle, so that's why he make me so confuse!!!


----------



## kendal

it would be good to see a larger photo. i will have to hunt about the forum but i remember seeing a cockapoo that was very like a cocker. then you have shylo the black and whit cpckapoo who has the body of the poodle but poker srait hair so she gets mestaken for a chines crested. 

remember thath the cockapoo is a cross breed so their is no true breed standered. its a bit of pot like. their is another cockapoo here that looks like a cavalear but the owner new the breeder and knew that this had happened in a litter before.


----------



## kendal

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=117

this lik takes you to photos of Lexi Brookies dog, in theas photos she is 5 months old, she doesnt have the clasick cockapoo look but still a stunning little pup.

i have added a photo of Toffie to show people what you are talking about.


----------



## merry

You know what? Not all cockapoos look the same. In fact, that is why the cockapoo isn't considered an actual breed because the puppies don't always look the same. Your sweet puppy is adorable. His face looks a little poodle but his coloring and coat looks like a cocker. Dexter looks like a typical cockapoo but we have friends with a puppy from the same parents that looks a lot different. You just never know. You could have DNA testing to see which breeds he has in him but honestly, it doesn't really matter. You will still love him either way, right?


----------



## Toffee

Well but I just want to find out why he shed alot!!! I don't mind that he's not cockapoo!! But I just want to know how to stop his shedding at least not shed too much like a golden!!! I ask so many people they said I have to shave all his coat in order to let him grow his adult coat so his not going to shed alot,but is that true?? Cuz he still had his puppy coat on him!!! So just wonder how can I made him shed less than now?? Cuz he shed like a golden!!!


----------



## merry

Hmm, Dexter used to shed some as a puppy but not too much. I just kept brushing him and then around 7 months got him groomed. He doesn't shed at all now, so maybe getting him groomed is a good idea. Not sure, though.


----------



## Jerseygirl

I second' getting a DNA test! http://dogs.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Dog_DNA_Test

If I had to guess, It looks to me like they bred a cockapoo with a Goldendoodle. And your pup took on the Golden traits!!!


----------



## Freddies Mum

If you buy a crossbreed you need to accept that you can get traits from either breed - including the shdding hair of the cocker spaniel.

Most cockerpoos don't shed but this won't be true for all.

With labradoodles the difference is more stark - you can get anything from a slightly wispy labrador coat to a curly poodley fleece. 

Your pup is gorgeous, just because he doesn't look like other cockerpoos doesn't mean he isn't one - the variety is the joy of the doodle IMO.

But - F2 would mean both parents were cockerpoos. So you haven't quite been told the right info. If mum was a cocker spaniel and dad a standard poodle, then firstly is a miracle the mum managed to have the pups with a sire that big, and secondly that would mean first generation (F1) puppies.


----------



## happysc1ssors

He certainly looks different to most of the cockapoos I have seen, I keep looking at my cockapoo and wondering if he is going to take after the spaniel or poodle but every month he just looks like both parents he seem to have a good mix of both of them I have pictures and the papers of both parents and interacted with my puppy's mum for a while whilst choosing my puppy so I got to see how they were raised and what living environment they lived in, all in all i am pleased with my puppy he really is a good boy, very affectionate, clever, quick to learn, loves the training we give him, he doesn't shed when we comb him there is very little hair on the comb, we have been giving him a conditioning tablet every day which has helped his lovely shiny coat, he has adapted to different dog foods all in all he is a wonderful little dog he is now 24 weeks old and is still teething he is 11.6 kg in weight (he isn't overweight we have him checked by vet) we love him to bits (can u tell) the picture of the puppy above doesn't look like a cockapoo but you can tell he has a poodle mix there somewhere but that is what you get when mixing breeds and that is why there isn't a standard yet! the puppy looks cute though!


----------



## Nessie

Toffee:
Your Cockapoo doesn't look like most cockapoos but I've seen one here in Sweden who looks almost exactly like yours, they say she's first generation, I don't know about the shedding but she has the most beautiful eyes. I will try to post her picture.


----------



## ginahill

My cockapoo doesn't shed at all. If his hair gets too long it will come out when it's tangled but that isn't truly shedding. When it's short he never sheds.


----------



## Guest

well from my experience he looks like a 2nd generation cockapoo but a standard poodle should NEVER be use in the equasion !! but he looks lovely janice


----------



## parapluie

it's hard to know for sure if it is really a cockapoo without knowing who the parents are, but since they all look so different it is possible that they were telling the truth. good luck!


----------



## gsmit

My cockapoo Maisey looks almost identical to yours. She is also a F1 cockapoo with a miniature poodle sire and a cocker dam. I feel like she looks like a golden retriever! She also looks like a terrier. But both of her parents are AKC registered purebred dogs.

She does shed a little, but as long as I brush her, the hair comes off on the comb and not through out the house. I usually comb her every other day.


----------



## parapluie

My cockapoo pretty much only looks like a cocker. He is still young, so it is possible that he will change as he gets older but I was really surprised how little he looks like a cockapoo. He sheds too, just a little right now, but it's definitely there if I am petting him a lot and it flies around haha


----------



## wilfiboy

Wilf did nt shed even as a puppy after grooming can get some 'dander'. Mabels coat is fairly flat .. it has a wave... but the white hair moults. Will have to wait and see . Wilf got curlier the older he got x


----------



## Stupidmia

*Mine looks similar*

Hi Toffee

Our Cockapoo Martha looks very similar to yours.

Martha is F2 and we saw both her parents...her brothers and sister were all either curly or very wavy...she was the only one with a flat coat! Although at 5 months old she is starting to get a wavy area developing down her back.
She was our first choice as soon as we saw her....and you wouldn't believe all the comments she gets when we talk her out walking...everybody says she is gorgeous....to be honest, I am glad she looks more like the spaniel and not all curly (I'm a man and my other girl is a 23 month black lab...she is gorgeous too and even has a a cup, certificate and rosette from when she won first prize in a prettiest girl contest hosted by the RSPCA...she beat all kinds of girly dogs with diamonte pink collars etc....so I wasn't that enthused about getting a Cockapoo having seen them on the internet). Martha has such a lot of character and loves attention....her and Bailey (our lab) love each other to bits.

I will try and post a pic of her sometime


----------



## kendal

Stupidmia said:


> Hi Toffee
> 
> Our Cockapoo Martha looks very similar to yours.
> 
> Martha is F2 and we saw both her parents...her brothers and sister were all either curly or very wavy...she was the only one with a flat coat! Although at 5 months old she is starting to get a wavy area developing down her back.
> She was our first choice as soon as we saw her....and you wouldn't believe all the comments she gets when we talk her out walking...everybody says she is gorgeous....to be honest, I am glad she looks more like the spaniel and not all curly (I'm a man and my other girl is a 23 month black lab...she is gorgeous too and even has a a cup, certificate and rosette from when she won first prize in a prettiest girl contest hosted by the RSPCA...she beat all kinds of girly dogs with diamonte pink collars etc....so I wasn't that enthused about getting a Cockapoo having seen them on the internet). Martha has such a lot of character and loves attention....her and Bailey (our lab) love each other to bits.
> 
> I will try and post a pic of her sometime



hey welcome, cant wait to see photos, with F2 cross you tent to get atleast 1 but more often than not 2 what the call 'throbacks', theas are dog that come of more poodle or more spanial. most breeders of F2 tend to wait till they are three weeks old as untill that point you cant tell which one will be the 'throback', i dont think but will need to check if the breeder will sell theas at the same price as the rest of the cockapoo litter.


----------



## Stupidmia

*Marth (Cockapoo) and Bailey (Lab)*




































After a long Christmas day


----------



## embee

Martha is a real cutie, loving the ears...


----------



## Guest

she is so gorgeous looks like a working cocker she has amazing eyes and lovely ears just wonderful love em all xxx wish i could learn how to put pics on here have tryed driving me mad janice


----------



## wilfiboy

She's a lovely colour... where were Marthas festive ears x


----------



## parapluie

what adorable ears! my rufus is very straight-haired like that as well. i like that there is so much variation


----------



## Spoiledpooch

im not sure of all the technical reasons, but your little guy looks alot like our "unoficial" first cockapoo we had when we were first married. She was blonde and shed a bit. She never got the curly hair. We always just thought she took after the cocker in her. 
We ran across some pictures of a while back and we noticed how much she looks- in the face area- like our cockapoo, Pebbles we have now.
just some thoughts.


----------



## Stupidmia

romeo said:


> she is so gorgeous looks like a working cocker she has amazing eyes and lovely ears just wonderful love em all xxx wish i could learn how to put pics on here have tryed driving me mad janice


Janice

Thanks for the comments.

Just sign up tp Photobucket for free and upload your pics. When uploaded, go to the pic you want and there is some small boxes underneath showing different types of links. Click on the image link (the bottom one I think) and it copies it. Go to your new posting on the forum and simply click into the post and paste the image code.
Preview your post and if done correctly, you will see your pic.

Patrick


----------



## Stupidmia

*Parents*

This is Marthas father









This is her mother









She must like like her Spaniel grandparent!


----------



## embee

You're never sure what you'll get with two Cockapoo parents (F2, F3 etc) as they won't breed true. Looks like you got the one that took after the Cocker Spaniel side of the family. Martha is just lovely and her parents look great too. Best way to tell when they are very young is to look at the coat especially if you want low shedding. Curly pups have more of the poodle coat, flat/smooth pups are morely likely to have a cocker coat. Martha's dad is a very handsome looking boy and the colour is superb.


----------



## wilfiboy

gorgeous .... you cant be that stupid Patrick, you've explained the uploading/down loading photos thing so even i "think" i understand it ... thanks ... or maybe we've just got the same level of compehension lol x


----------



## Winnie1

*Looks lovely to me*



Toffee said:


> I got a 7 months cockapoo from a breeder, but when I look at him, he don't even look like cockapoo and he's shed alot... I was just wonder did every cockapoo shed alot or is just shed when they are small?? Can someone please help me!!! I groom him every night but still he did shed!!! I can send his picture to you when u reply my thread!!!
> Thanks


My cockapoo is a F2 and really small at the moment but your cockapoo looks lovely and they do get throw backs along the cross breeding such a sweet dog just love it and it will reciprocate.


----------



## Guest

"""You're never sure what you'll get with two Cockapoo parents (F2, F3 etc) as they won't breed true. "" not right mandy i have sucsessfully bred whole litters of F2 with all the right carachteristics and non moulting coats you state wont breed true ? if you think about it the further down the f2 f3 f4 f5 line we go the more fixed in type they will become call it cloned do you agree ? but you must only breed with the best examples in the litter janice


----------



## lady amanda

HI My cockapoo does shed a little bit, just some really fine hairs on dark clothes...but as she gets older it is getting less and less....your pup does look more like a golden doodle or something like that... really cute whatever she is, as far as asking your vet, I am pretty sure they just go off of general characteristics just as anyone else would....I got my pup from kijiji too, and she is all cockapoo, Kijiji is just a free advert site, noting to say that they have to be completely honest....I did alot of homework before getting our pup.


----------



## wilfiboy

I appreciate you would want to breed from only the healthiest dogs but from genetics when breeding F2 cockapoos there must be the chance to throw 25% of the litter that resemble cockers,25% that resemble poodles and 50% that resemble what people might think of as a cockapoo.... however there is every chance that the whole litter could resemble a cocker the whole litter could resemble a poodle or if your lucky the whole litter resemble a cockapoo .. it all comes down to nature and the law of averages. That said we all love our cockapoos for the friendly, loving , playful freinds that they are whatever they look like.... which after reading this thread it just shows that you cant guarantee x


----------



## wilfiboy

why do posts keep duplicating today x x


----------



## embee

romeo said:


> """You're never sure what you'll get with two Cockapoo parents (F2, F3 etc) as they won't breed true. "" not right mandy i have sucsessfully bred whole litters of F2 with all the right carachteristics and non moulting coats you state wont breed true ? if you think about it the further down the f2 f3 f4 f5 line we go the more fixed in type they will become call it cloned do you agree ? but you must only breed with the best examples in the litter janice


Hey what do I know - I just have one cockapoo who, in my opinion, looks like a cocker with curly fur so I guess 80% Cocka and 20% poo 
You only have to look at the gallery here to see that there's no standard or right characteristics - some look like cockers, some look like poodles and the rest are somewhere in between. To be honest I'm not that concerned with breed standard and conformation - I just wanted a family dog that was sort of like a cocker and hopefully didn't moult. No issue with those who feel compelled to work towards establishing the cockapoo as a breed but if I wanted another dog I would go for an F1. I would say that the title of the thread "My cockapoo doesn't look like a Cockapoo" says it all - we all have cockapoos on this forum that look different and are unique in their own lovely, individual, great family pet kind of way


----------



## embee

wilfiboy said:


> why do posts keep duplicating today x x


No idea...

No idea...


----------



## kendal

embee said:


> No idea...
> 
> No idea...




lol it somethims happens to me in im posting when using my phone internet.


----------



## shari313

those of you whose cockapoos do shed... how do you deal with it? 
i'm finding fine feathery black hairs everywhere right now. urgh. it's driving me nuts. lol. i was specifically looking for a non shedding dog, but now that i've adopted Cassie, i'll just have to deal with the shedding. ha ha. i'm going to look at the cocker sites too, to see how they deal with it, since Cassie is so much more like a cocker.


----------



## Enneirda.

Shari, that's one of the largest myths about cockapoos, that they _never _shed no matter what. Sad thing is, about 75% of doodles do shed, at least a little! 

Once Cassie is on a better food she will shed less, and have healthier skin. Sadly she is so cockery she'll always shed no matter what you do. You can try brushing her more, and get her groomed more often, the sudsing up and blow drying really help get out dead hairs. Vacuum more? lol.


----------



## Georgiapeach

Re shedding: poodles actually do shed - it's just that the hair stays trapped in the coat, due to the texture and curls. When you brush one, hair comes out in the brush! I have two poodles, along with a lab (i.e. shedding machine!), besides Rosie. Rosie sheds a little, but I see a lot more cocker in her than poodle.

The food you feed can make a big difference. I've found that grain heavy foods, especially those with corn in them, will increase the amount of shedding. I feed a grain-free food (Taste of the Wild), but there are other good foods out there, too. Feeding a fish oil supplement helps the coat, as well.


----------



## shari313

cassie's hair is very silky, almost straight, with some wave... so i can see about the shedding not being trapped in the curls. i've been brushing her, and stuff. i don't have carpet, so i may get one of those microstatic rollers or something, because the broom just wafts it around, ha ha.

i'm looking forward to the improvement from the change in her food. i'm sure her poops will be happier, with less toots too. ha ha. and if it helps her coat, i'll be thrilled.


----------



## Mez-UK

Enneirda. said:


> Shari, that's one of the largest myths about cockapoos, that they _never _shed no matter what. Sad thing is, about 75% of doodles do shed, at least a little!


I have to agree you can't say no dog is 100% non shedding.....it's the nature of the beast and lets be honest our hair comes out and we due to popular belief are not a shedding animal!!!


----------



## Emmaar

Hi, I know this is a really old Post bit I'm wondering if you still use this site, I have a cockerpoo who looks just like this 14wks old called barney, I'm really interested to see your dog now, everyone keeps telling me he can't be a cockerpoo and I can't get hold of the man I got him from!


----------



## colpa110

Some Cockapoo's are just straight coated . This more commonly happens when two cockapoo's are mated ( F2) and are more likely to have the grandad effect - which is a throwback gene to either to poodle or the cocker. You still have a cockapoo - just a flat coated one!! There are a number of members on here that also have flat coated dogs.


----------



## flounder_1

Lolly didn't look like the cute balls of fluff that most of the cockapoo puppies you see when she was young. She was really straight coated. But as her coat grew it began to wave and she has a more shaggy coat. 

12 weeks old


Just over 1 year


----------



## Jayded

Lolly is gorgeous. I think the pup I am getting has similar markings


----------



## RuthMill

Lola is also smoother coated. Mind you her coat s much much thicker and tuftier than a working cocker which is what her mum was. The poodle comes out eventually. I'm lucky that Lola is one of the low shredders. I've best of both worlds, beautiful easy to manage minimal shed coat! 

If you search the posts for smooth coat you will see lots of threads. Here is a good one..

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=11596&highlight=Smooth+coat

I really wouldn't worry about what people say. They think they know it all, and simply they don't! A cockapoo is a cross breed and like humans some can favour either parent rather than be a straight 50/50 mix. Lola is like a poodle in an ever thickening cocker coat! She walks, runs, has the stance of a poodle. She sniffs everything like a cocker, she is a gun dog through and through.. Chasing birds and prey. Little traits from both parents. As lomg as your dog is happy, healthy amd you love each other that's all that matters. People will make their own decisions! It's just ignorance! Enjoy your pup!


----------



## sugerlump

this is ginger ..and she don't shed at all .even when I brush her really hard.
but I must say this .your puppy is the sweetest little puppy I have seen in a long time.he is so cute..from what I have been reading about cockapoos .you can get them to look all different now and then .if the shedding is what bothers you I would take him back to the breeder ,.if it don't bother you then you have a great looking puppy


----------



## JoJo

You can get straight coats (favouring the Cocker Spaniel) in all mixes of cockapoos .. but it does seem that the F2 mix produces more straight coats than other mixes but I have seen F1's with straighter coats, however they are all cockapoos and the straighter coats may shed just like cocker spaniel .. load of information of coat types, mixes, generation on my blog which may help new owners  

Also you can see a puppies coat texture from quite young so always ask your breeder for help


----------



## TraceyT33

My millie is an F2 and she looks like a cockapoo.... shaggy coat (not tight curls). However in her litter there were about 2/3 that resembled the cocker spaniel, flat coated with a slight wave only. The breeder sold them at a reduced price, think it was about 250-300 as opposed to 850. She was open and honest about the pups and I appreciated that. Your pup is beautiful. Enjoy her and if you feel the need contact the breeder and ask more questions as that is what I would do. xxx


----------



## Barbarab

Toffee said:


> I got a 7 months cockapoo from a breeder, but when I look at him, he don't even look like cockapoo and he's shed alot... I was just wonder did every cockapoo shed alot or is just shed when they are small?? Can someone please help me!!! I groom him every night but still he did shed!!! I can send his picture to you when u reply my thread!!!
> Thanks


He is a cockerpoo but what's known as a smoothie as he has no facial fur or a beard. He is gorgeous.


----------



## Barbarab

Also he has taken the spaniel side of his parentage


----------



## Gaynor59

He definitely has the cockerpoo look , we must remember they are a mixed breed with very different aspects , I have seen many wavy ones but you can see that they have many different looks , my Louis is 3 , and he has changed so much , just love your baby .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Evie24

Toffee said:


> I got a 7 months cockapoo from a breeder, but when I look at him, he don't even look like cockapoo and he's shed alot... I was just wonder did every cockapoo shed alot or is just shed when they are small?? Can someone please help me!!! I groom him every night but still he did shed!!! I can send his picture to you when u reply my thread!!!
> Thanks


When I got my pup she shed like crazy!!! She lost her puppy coat and that took months, our allergies were crazy! Now she does shed not very much but I do brush her every other day, get a furminator or a off brand one


----------



## VickiB26

Emmaar said:


> Hi, I know this is a really old Post bit I'm wondering if you still use this site, I have a cockerpoo who looks just like this 14wks old called barney, I'm really interested to see your dog now, everyone keeps telling me he can't be a cockerpoo and I can't get hold of the man I got him from!
> 
> hello! you probably won’t see this but we have a 14 week old pup who doesn’t seem cockapoo at all. Did your pup end up changing?They’re all so different aren’t they Thankyou, Vicki


----------



## Barbarab

Jesarie said:


> My cockapoo does not shed at all, and I mean at all. I can literally pull his hair from his body and nothing will fall out. From my understanding, this breed does not shed. Did you get any papers saying that your dog is a Cockapoo? And, do you have pictures?


He's gorgeous . He's a smoothie cockerpoo. Go on the fb site for smoothies .


----------



## Wendaka1969

My cockapoo looked exactly like yours when she was small and she did shed a little. People thought she looked like a golden retriever. As the months went by she definitely looks like a cockapoo now and once her puppy fur went she doesn't shed at all.


----------



## Bfougere

Toffee said:


> I got a 7 months cockapoo from a breeder, but when I look at him, he don't even look like cockapoo and he's shed alot... I was just wonder did every cockapoo shed alot or is just shed when they are small?? Can someone please help me!!! I groom him every night but still he did shed!!! I can send his picture to you when u reply my thread!!!
> Thanks


----------



## Willowpup21

There is a Facebook group dedicated to smoothie cockapoos and the dogs there look very similar. With mixed breeds you cannot guarantee what a dog will be like. My puppy has a cockapoo mum and toy poodle dad. She looks nothing like her siblings. She has a larger snout and not the shaggy look. The vet feels she is going to look quite poodly. I know the breeder well and she was open and honest about how Willow May look and had photos of siblings from older litters so I could compare somewhat as to what she may look like
View attachment 131299


----------

